# Surviving the Cyprus winter...?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

We are sorting goods and chattels into things 'definitely not to bring' from 'essentials and very useful' and wish to know if a dehumidifier falls into any of the above categories?

I also have several Persian rugs of which I am fond. Would these be an asset in the cold weather or indeed at any time of the year or would they end up rolled up in a cupboard?

Your help, as always, much appreciated.

Tony.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> We are sorting goods and chattels into things 'definitely not to bring' from 'essentials and very useful' and wish to know if a dehumidifier falls into any of the above categories?
> 
> I also have several Persian rugs of which I am fond. Would these be an asset in the cold weather or indeed at any time of the year or would they end up rolled up in a cupboard?
> 
> ...


A dehumdifier is an essential IMO. We use ours in the winter and it is amazing how much water it pulls out of the air. Without them you get damp and mould on the walls.
I would also recommend your rugs. You may have them rolled up in cupboard in the summer but you will be glad of them in the winter.
Also if you have one, bring an electric blanket. Bed clothes get damp in the winter and an electric blanket helps to keep them dry. They are very expensive here and not as good as UK ones.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

wow must be a completly different micro climate in paphos.. In nicosia this winter it got a bit chilly (for CY) but was not humid at all.. Guess it comes with living in the central boiling point of the island


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its nothing to do with humidity, its to do with the way the houses are built.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

we are waining for our walls to turn black again this winter in Nicosia. Maybe your house is better build Zeebo. I have never felt so cold inside a house with the heat on as I do in Nicosia.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you Veronica. Oh dear, the dreaded black spot! I experienced this in Spain where our wardrobe almost grew mushrooms and our clothes changed colour...nasty. How long does this period last?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

I read these posts long ago but only now am I starting to really understand what Veronica is saying, I've never really known what humidity really means in practical terms as we don't have to worry about humidity in Sweden but now I'm starting to understand that I'm having problems with high humidity where I live.

I've read a couple of articles now how to avoid humidity build up (have a few windows slightly open 24h, especially in shower-room, and use the fan-exhaust when boiling water), hopefully that will solve my problems and I won't have to buy any dehumidifiers.

altho if it doesn't solve it, are those availible in paphos stores and do you know what they cost? I've personally never seen a dehumidifier so I don't know if we are talking about something small and cheap or a big expensive unit.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

We live up in the mountains, have insulation in the roof space like in UK. We have a wood burning stove and central heating for winter, as well as air conditioning for summer. We have never had problems with damp or mold, ( been there three years) We do get some humidity but not as much as on the coast So it really does depends on where on the island you live. By the way we can see a lot of snow from the windows and had a blizzard at the house this morning!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

NiklasB said:


> I read these posts long ago but only now am I starting to really understand what Veronica is saying, I've never really known what humidity really means in practical terms as we don't have to worry about humidity in Sweden but now I'm starting to understand that I'm having problems with high humidity where I live.
> 
> I've read a couple of articles now how to avoid humidity build up (have a few windows slightly open 24h, especially in shower-room, and use the fan-exhaust when boiling water), hopefully that will solve my problems and I won't have to buy any dehumidifiers.
> 
> altho if it doesn't solve it, are those availible in paphos stores and do you know what they cost? I've personally never seen a dehumidifier so I don't know if we are talking about something small and cheap or a big expensive unit.


Hi Niklas,
As you are not here permanently and will soon be leaving I would think that it is not worth your while to get a dehumdifier. For a fairly cheap one you will be looking at around 70 euros or more.
They are brilliant though. We have two, one in our bedroom and one downstairs. 
We empty the tanks every day and they always have a couple of litres of water in them at least. When you consider that this water was in the air you can see how they help to keep mould and damp away when you take t hat water out of the air.
Before we had them we used to have water running off our windows every morning, now we have none and we no longer get any mould on the walls.
I beleive that most airconditioning units have a dehumdifying programme but I think they use more electricty.

If you come again next winter for a few months maybe then it will be worth it for you to try to buy a second hand one.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info, yes I'm looking into staying here for next winter as well


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Hi, Hope you don't mind, but I see you have from Sweden and my husband and I are Scottish/Danish living in Copenhagen. It's not often I see Scandinavians on this site and I was beginning to wonder why, is there not many out there? We hope to move to Cyprus one day in the nearish' future but doing research. We are coming for the winter on a Langtidsrejser with Star Tour and are hoping to meet some Scandinavians to talk about practical things. Can you recommend a meeting place for Scandinavians in the Phafos area? That's where we want to live, but will be staying in Aya Napa for the winter this year. 

v.h. Haymarket


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Reading these posts, I wonder if the construction of houses has changed over the years. I lived in a house in Cyprus for three years in the 1960's, never had air conditioning, just a free standing fan, and only a small 3 bar electric heater for winter. Never had any mould or dampness problems.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

haymarket said:


> Hi, Hope you don't mind, but I see you have from Sweden and my husband and I are Scottish/Danish living in Copenhagen. It's not often I see Scandinavians on this site and I was beginning to wonder why, is there not many out there? We hope to move to Cyprus one day in the nearish' future but doing research. We are coming for the winter on a Langtidsrejser with Star Tour and are hoping to meet some Scandinavians to talk about practical things. Can you recommend a meeting place for Scandinavians in the Phafos area? That's where we want to live, but will be staying in Aya Napa for the winter this year.
> 
> v.h. Haymarket


I dont think there are so many Scandinavians on the forum or Cyprus.

We also plan to move as soon as business have settled and can be left for longer periods. I am Swede and my wife is Belarussian. WE have moved a bit south and live in Frankfurt


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Although there are not many Scandinavians in Cyprus their numbers are slowly increasing since Cyprus joined the EU.
I have seen a Swedish club somewhere in the Paphos area, (although I cant remember offhand where I saw it) so there is the opportunity there to meet other Scandinavians.


----------

